# Oh my gosh, is there a lab rescue in Louisiana?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know of a lab rescue in Louisiana but this one covers the southeast and they may know of a rescue in that area. 
http://www.labradorfriends.com/index.htm


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! .... Had to add more for the message limit. :


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kd*

KD

Here is a link to the Lab Ret. Rescue Groups:
http://www.netpets.com/dogs/dogresc/breeds/doglab_ret.html


Don't see one for Louisiana, but contact Kentucky and Tennessee and Mississippi-all the nearby states.

*HERE IS A LAB RESCUE IN TENNESSEE!!
http://www.labrescuetn.com/**

HERE IS A GREAT LIST BEAUSHEL POSTED

http://www.8pawsup.com/labrescues.htmlSHEL *


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Labs are the number one breed facing these issues here in Louisiana. Everyone wants a hunting dog, and everyone wants to breed their hunting dog. When their dog turns out to be not such a great hunting dog, it is dumped. When they find out they can't _give_ their litter of puppies away, they get dumped. 

There is a group called Labs 4 Rescue that sends labs up to New England. I'm not sure about their contact info. My mom fostered a lab pup and it was sent to a family in CT.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*lABS4RESCUE*

HERE is Labs4rescue info:

http://www.8pawsup.com/labrescues.html
Connecticut 
Labs4Rescue 
http://www.labs4rescue.com/
North East All Retriever Rescue (NEARR)
http://www.nearr.com/


----------

